# Mythos Greek Lager @ Aldi



## Asha05 (8/6/11)

Just finished my weekly shop at Aldi. Came across Mythos Greek Hellenic Lager...$10 a sixer Or $36 a slab.
Never had before. Is it any good?


----------



## donburke (8/6/11)

Asha05 said:


> Just finished my weekly shop at Aldi. Came across Mythos Greek Hellenic Lager...$10 a sixer Or $36 a slab.
> Never had before. Is it any good?



there is a reason its so cheap


----------



## Asha05 (8/6/11)

donburke said:


> there is a reason its so cheap



Yes i agree, but some of the german ones they have at times are quite good & also cheap.


----------



## TmC (8/6/11)

Bought a case of Oettenger German Pils last week which was ok for $29, the bottles are good too.


----------



## Asha05 (8/6/11)

TmC said:


> Bought a case of Oettenger German Pils last week which was ok for $29, the bottles are good too.



Yeah i always take a slab of the cans away camping...Go down a treat round the fire...But have one too many while sitting down the 500ml cans sneak up on you...!


----------



## donburke (8/6/11)

Asha05 said:


> Yes i agree, but some of the german ones they have at times are quite good & also cheap.




germans are known for their beer 

greeks are known for olives, olive oil and fetta

if you dont believe me, drink one of your mythos beers and then report back


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/6/11)

.... and Qld is known for making it difficult to buy beer and stifling beer competition.

And I prefer the Danish Fetta you get at ALDI.


----------



## petesbrew (8/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> .... and Qld is known for making it difficult to buy beer and stifling beer competition.
> 
> And I prefer the Danish Fetta you get at ALDI.


Persian feta is pretty awesome too... haven't looked for it in aldi though.


----------



## Asha05 (8/6/11)

There some pretty good Australian olives out there too...


----------



## mikk (8/6/11)

I found some greek Vergina beer at my local bottlo last week. 

It's the bottlo on Victoria Rd, Marrickville, if you don't believe me. Greek VB, in taste as well as name...


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/11)

Greek beer was great when I was there many years ago, Amstel, Alpha and Fix brands as well as Henninger - as good as anything out of Holland. However as with everything EuroMega the quality has probably declined to buggery.


----------



## donburke (8/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> .... and Qld is known for making it difficult to buy beer and stifling beer competition.
> 
> And I prefer the Danish Fetta you get at ALDI.




its not fetta unless its greek


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/6/11)

Any notion that this is a good beer is a Myth(os)!  Very bland.

That said, I have very good stuff about this Greek Beer It's getting into more places around OZ (not Aldi) and appranently the smoked lager is esp good. i think I heard the brewer might even be an ex Aussie (I think!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## donburke (8/6/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Any notion that this is a good beer is a Myth(os)!  Very bland.
> 
> That said, I have very good stuff about this Greek Beer It's getting into more places around OZ (not Aldi) and appranently the smoked lager is esp good. i think I heard the brewer might even be an ex Aussie (I think!)
> 
> Cheers SJ



where have you seen this sold supra-jim ?


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/6/11)

I haven't Don, I only heard things about it. A quick search shows these guys import it.

Might be worth trying them if you want to track some down.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Asha05 (8/6/11)

There is a greek restaurant near my place here that has the smoked lager...Very nice. Waiter told me it is only sold to restaurants through a wholesaler.


----------



## donburke (8/6/11)

Asha05 said:


> There some pretty good Australian olives out there too...



australia is known for its beef, wheat and resources, amongst other things

not olives


----------



## Guysmiley54 (8/6/11)

Nice beer, I quite like it. An easy drinking lager for sure.

Has anyone tasted Vergina? h34r: 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/908/2889

:lol:


----------



## zxhoon (9/6/11)

Had some at a Greek restaurant at the end of waverly and dandy road in malvern, anyways it was fairly bland but still shits all over vb or carlton draught which a lot of places still offer... and especially at that price, for a cheap beer its better than a lot of other megabeers out there...


----------



## Asha05 (9/6/11)

donburke said:


> australia is known for its beef, wheat and resources, amongst other things
> 
> not olives



meh...


----------



## jayse (9/6/11)

I always find it weird people posting these threads here, to me its like posting on a musicians forum how you can get a cheap casio keyboard at K-mart.
Would you go to a boat building enthsiasts forum and mention you can get a cheap boat from aldi?

Not really the same though as most of us have a use for a $40 carton at times, put the cheap boat and k-mart keyboard together and make a day of it.


----------



## Asha05 (9/6/11)

jayse said:


> I always find it weird people posting these threads here, to me its like posting on a musicians forum how you can get a cheap casio keyboard at K-mart.
> Would you go to a boat building enthsiasts forum and mention you can get a cheap boat from aldi?
> 
> Not really the same though as most of us have a use for a $40 carton at times, put the cheap boat and k-mart keyboard together and make a day of it.



Apologies for posting about beer...


----------



## earle (9/6/11)

jayse said:


> I always find it weird people posting these threads here, to me its like posting on a musicians forum how you can get a cheap casio keyboard at K-mart.
> Would you go to a boat building enthsiasts forum and mention you can get a cheap boat from aldi?
> 
> Not really the same though as most of us have a use for a $40 carton at times, put the cheap boat and k-mart keyboard together and make a day of it.



I would agree if the OP was about VB being on special but he was really asking if this beer that he had spotted was any good. Reasonable question.


----------



## HoppingMad (9/6/11)

Tried Mythos a while back and was underwhelmed. 

Agree that some of the German beers at Aldi are worth a stop in. My advice? Walk straight past the Mythos and grab one of these - 1 litre cans. 






The Germans know how to knock out a beer. Even a cheap aldi one. And the dark lager is the pick of them when you run out of homebrew.

Hopper.


----------



## mikk (9/6/11)

Any thread where somebody gets to ask 'Has anyone tasted Vergina' is a good one, in my (very immature) opinion!


----------



## Asha05 (9/6/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Tried Mythos a while back and was underwhelmed.
> 
> Agree that some of the German beers at Aldi are worth a stop in. My advice? Walk straight past the Mythos and grab one of these - 1 litre cans.
> 
> ...



Bought one on the last shop. Only had a few left. And it was bloody nice...Went down nice on a cold saturday arvo...


----------



## fraser_john (9/6/11)

donburke said:


> australia is known for its beef, wheat and resources, amongst other things
> 
> not olives



:icon_offtopic: 

Yeah, just like when we started exporting beef and we were knocked for it by the Americans.....
And when we started exporting wool and were knocked for it by the English and Scottish weavers.......
And when we started exporting wine and were knocked for it by the Europeans......
.......etc etc

It is only a matter of time before we produce olives equal and better to the quality available anywhere in the world.


----------

